# Large scratching posts



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Both of my cats prefer to scratch carpet...they won't touch rope/sisal. Neko will scratch cardboard, Willie will not, plus all cardboard scratchers are flat and they really need something vertical as well since they've started stretching against the couch and doorway moldings and leaving marks. Both of their birthdays are coming up so I figured I'd use that as an excuse to splurge on a nice big scratching post. I had seen a thread about the Mondo before, I can't afford that but they also make "the purrfect post" that I was thinking of getting (http://www.purrfectpost.com/ ). The thing is, it's sisal...but it's not the sisal rope that I'm used to seeing. I don't want to buy it and find out they won't use it. So I have two questions

1. Does anyone have one of these purrfect posts? Do your cats like them, do you like them? Do any of you have cats who don't like sisal rope but like this material? What does the material feel like/remind you of?

2. Does anyone know of large (tall and sturdy) scratching posts made of carpet?


Maybe I'll try making one instead...


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I got a 3 story cat condo from BigLots a couple weeks ago. It's about 3 ft tall, little over a foot wide, carpet covered, basically a big scratching post they can climb on and in. My cats sleep on/in it and scratch on it. It was only $30. I saw the same brand at feeders supply for $60. I just can't think of the brand right now, it was a lady's name. Beatrice, maybe? It's heavy for its size and made of wood.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My experience with my cats, but keep in mind it's totally based on preferences of the particular cat, has been that when a cat prefers carpet, they will not use sisal at all. We have a large armarkat cat tree, which I got for about $90 dollars a few years back. Only Lacey uses the sisal part when she climbs it, but not to scratch. The carpet part is very worn, but the sisal looks new.

Being that post you linked to is about $70, I would look for a cat tree made of carpet on Amazon. Most time they have free shipping so you end up paying about $100 flat.


----------



## weebeasties (Jul 19, 2008)

We've got a local company in Minnesota that makes carpet scratching posts/cat trees based on recycled cable spools, which makes them nice and sturdy:
Purrrniture Cat Furniture Store, St. Paul, Minneapolis, MN
Our cats both enjoy scratching on the carpet of their "deluxe pedestal". Not sure to what extent the Purrrniture folks ship out of town, though.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I'd love that deluxe pedestal...they don't ship it though booo 

The reason I specifically want a post and not a tree is because my mother will not allow a tree in the living room, they are too large. I think she'd be fine with a post. All of our furniture is in the living room, so it makes sense to me that to keep them from scratching it they should have a scratching post in the same room...not crammed into my room with the two trees that mother won't allow in her house (I honestly can't walk in my room lol).

I looked up that woven sisal material for a better picture and I agree 100% that they won't touch it, so I need carpet for sure.

I never thought of trying one of those little condo things, that might work, most pet stores have those.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I was considering one of these, I'm just concerned that the carpet will slide down (they say it won't but of course they'd say that). I'm going to look around some more first.

ClawSkinz EcoFriendly Scratching Post Scratching Skin by ClawSkinz


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Making your own is not that hard. Go to Home Depot and get a five foot tall peice of four by four lumber. You also need a three foot square piece of plywood as a base and two or three patio stones to weigh down the plywood base. Now go and get yourself some carpet scraps from a flooring store. You can use a staple gun to attach the carpet to the four by four and the base. You can also use some Gorilla Glue on the base as well. To attach the four by four to the base, drive three or four inch long wood screws up through the center of the base into the four by four. It makes a very heavy and sturdy scratching post.

When I had the catroom, I would buy cheap carpet squares and staple them to the woodwork and door jams to keep the cats from using them for scratching posts. Worked great but is unsightly.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

a simple idea, and it doubles as a ramp. A 1" x 6" length of board at home depot, and some of their $0.50 per square foot carpet stapled to the board. 

You can lean it up against a wall at an angle, or something for them to climb on, and support the base against a sofa or table. Barely cost $10 so I have a few thoughout my house.


----------

